# Bachelors Degree Vs Masters Degree - SMC Visa requirements



## irfanaly

Dear All,

I have done 4 years Bachelors in Computer Sciences(460 Credit Hours) and 2 years of Masters in Comptuer Science(30 Credit hours). Can i claim 60 points for the assessment of both degrees? I also have 5+ years of experience in the computer sciences field. I already done with PAR but they just approved Bachelors at Level 7. So I will get 50 points for Bachelors. I need 60 points of both Bachelors and Masters. Can I do that?

Regards,
Irfan.


----------



## jilkfree1978

I have read somewhere that you can only claim points for your highest qualification.


----------



## jenswaters

irfanaly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have done 4 years Bachelors in Computer Sciences(460 Credit Hours) and 2 years of Masters in Comptuer Science(30 Credit hours). Can i claim 60 points for the assessment of both degrees? I also have 5+ years of experience in the computer sciences field. I already done with PAR but they just approved Bachelors at Level 7. So I will get 50 points for Bachelors. I need 60 points of both Bachelors and Masters. Can I do that?
> 
> Regards,
> Irfan.


I'm afraid only the highest verified qualification counts towards points (so your Masters is the only one you can claim points for).


----------

